# Nail problems with Graves Disease?



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone else have nail problems? I was just diagnosed with Graves Disease and I was wondering if my psoriatic nails are related to that? I also get splinter hemorrhages under some of my nails sometimes. My fingernails are mildly affected but my toenails are pretty bad.  I know psoriasis is also an auto-immune disorder so maybe there is some connection. My doctor gave me a beta blocker and methimazole for the GD so hopefully they will help. Just curious if anyone else has nail issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumpingbean said:


> Does anyone else have nail problems? I was just diagnosed with Graves Disease and I was wondering if my psoriatic nails are related to that? I also get splinter hemorrhages under some of my nails sometimes. My fingernails are mildly affected but my toenails are pretty bad.  I know psoriasis is also an auto-immune disorder so maybe there is some connection. My doctor gave me a beta blocker and methimazole for the GD so hopefully they will help. Just curious if anyone else has nail issues.


My nails completely separated from their beds. It was horrible and painful. I also had clubbed fingers. Thank God all that healed and went away.

http://www.elaine-moore.com/Articles/GravesDisease/ThyroidAcropachy/tabid/182/Default.aspx

http://www.primehealthchannel.com/onycholysis-definition-causes-symptoms-pictures-and-treatment.html


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My nails separated from beds, also. I have had splinter hemorrhages, but I have raynaud's, so I assumed they were due to that disease.

Renee


----------

